# Sleep pattern for 7 week old



## fa66ster

Hi guys,

I was thinking our lo should be sleeping a lot more........ she goes down in the evening for approx. 6 hours then wakes for one night feed around 3 am, however she is awake by 6am and then has perhaps 3 naps totalling maybe 3 hours in the day. So all in all I am thinking 9 hours sleep is prob. not enough?
I would ask the health visitor but where the f**k are they these days??!! I mean no wonder young mums are suffering with PND.


----------



## spoo

Emily is now 2 months old and has been sleeping through for a couple weeks now. 

She goes down at about 8pm and sleeps through until 5am-ish. She then has another couple hours nap then I get her up for the school run; another couple hours nap until lunchtime then shes awake pretty much all afternoon. Thats around 13-14 hours plus a few catnaps here and there :) :)


----------



## Fern.x

liam slept through the nigh from 5 weeks old he would have his last feed at 10pm then that would be him untill 7 and when he was around 8 weeks he was down by 9pm i used to let him sleep whenever he wanted and that worked just fine, he sleeps 4 hours through the day just now but think your LO will need a bit more try a swing but maby try settling her for bed a little later and gradully get earlier x


----------



## JennTheMomma

At 7 weeks old baby should be sleeping more in the day and awake for feedings at night. 5 hours at a time is considered all the way though, but most babies don't sleep that ant thats normal.


----------



## MoonMuffin

I'd say that that's really good for a 7 week old. Kathryn was still waking up every few hours at that point (5x a night!), getting up around 6 and only taking a few small naps during the day. If a baby needs more sleep, at that age they will sleep.


----------



## ruth222

fa66ster said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was thinking our lo should be sleeping a lot more........ she goes down in the evening for approx. 6 hours then wakes for one night feed around 3 am, however she is awake by 6am and then has perhaps 3 naps totalling maybe 3 hours in the day. So all in all I am thinking 9 hours sleep is prob. not enough?
> I would ask the health visitor but where the f**k are they these days??!! I mean no wonder young mums are suffering with PND.

snap exactly the same for ours who is almost 7 weeks x


----------



## snettyb

Jake goes to bed 6/7 pm till 6-7am waking for 2-3 feeds during. He also has 2 long sleeps and a few cat naps in the day. This has only been the case for the last week tho, before that you would have thought he was allergic to sleep lol. I guess that any LO will get the sleep they need no matter how much/little that is, i wouldn't worry hun xx


----------

